
Diablo 3: The Blizzard sweatshop - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/131615-diablo-3-the-blizzard-sweatshop
======
mikemarotti
That's exactly what this game feels like: a sweatshop. The auction house
ruined all the excitement of the game for me - instead of gearing up through
farming, they eliminate the "slot machine" appeal of the game by making the
only way to gear up through the auction house. Basically, this means you're
just running around mindlessly trying to collect as much gold as possible. I
played Diablo 2 for 4 years straight; I played Diablo 3 for 2 weeks straight
and shelved it. I did the same with SC2 as well... Blizzard games seem to have
lost the magic for me. Obviously, I blame activision.

~~~
robbinsr
_instead of gearing up through farming, they eliminate the "slot machine"
appeal of the game by making the only way to gear up through the auction
house._

Really? Just don't use the auction house, and farm for fun if that's your
thing... This is a major complaint I see all the time about D3, but it doesn't
make any sense.

~~~
dominicmauro
Yeah. People seem to mistake "Auction House exists" with "Must cash out kids'
college savings to buy new sword."

------
heifetz
another view of the objective of the 15% tax is that Blizzard want to
encourage people to leave money in the game, and not use the game as a money
making machine. Sure, it doesn't stop farmers from making money off of the
game, but if they want to cash out, they get taxed.

~~~
DrJ
I think it's more of blizzard now make 15% of all (legitimate) gold farmer
transactions.

